# Opening question/exclamation mark



## Eugens

I have seen that, in previous threads, the need (or no need?) of diacritics in Spanish (los acentos) has been discussed. That has encouraged me to ask ... Why do we have opening question and exclamation marks in Spanish? Why do they exist in Spanish and not in French, Italian, etc.? Do they exist in some other language? Do we really need them? In other languages, they seem to get by perfectly without them...


----------



## Oven

I don't really need for sure. I think it's because we don't have auxiliries which can clear the context to presupose that what follows is actually a question. In english you immedeately know what you are dealing with.


----------



## Eugens

Thanks for your views, Oven. 
But what about other languages? I don't know any of them thoroughly, but I think that in French, for example, you can make questions without inverting the subject-verb order... And they can understand where the question begins without the opening mark.

Does anybody know if Spanish is the only language with opening question and exclamation marks?


----------



## Oven

You know eugens you should ask this in the cultural issues forum because this is a question which has little to do with grammar, I think


----------



## fenixpollo

Oven said:
			
		

> You know eugens you should ask this in the cultural issues forum because this is a question which has little to do with grammar, I think


The original question has _everything_ to do with grammar, although you're right, Oven -- you'd get more responses about other languages in the Culture forum.

As to the "why" of the ¿, look at wikipedia's explanation: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Signo_de_interrogaci%C3%B3n

¡Cheers!


----------



## Eugens

Many thanks, fenixpollo! It is a very good link. 


> Aunque ha caído en desuso por ser escasas las ocasiones en que resulta oportuno, en español es correcto enmarcar una frase con la apertura de la admiración (_¡_) y el cierre de la interrogación (_?_), o viceversa, en casos que compartan claramente lo admirativo y lo interrogativo, como... _¡Quién te has creído que eres?_


  I didn't know this was correct!



			
				fenixpollo said:
			
		

> ¡Cheers!


 That is funny!


----------



## jacinta

> ¡Quién te has creído que eres?


Qué interesante esto.  Ni yo nunca lo he visto antes.  Lo uso en inglés siempre así:  Who do you think you are?!! y ahora hay una manera en español de hacerlo igual!  
Gracias, Fenix.


----------



## Eugens

jacinta said:
			
		

> Who do you think you are?!! y ahora hay una manera en español de hacerlo igual!


Hi Jacinta. 
Maybe you already knew ...but just in case, I will tell you that in Spanish it is perfectly normal when asking a (kind of rhetorical) question with excitement/anger to write:
¡¿Quién te has creído que eres?!


----------



## jacinta

No, I didn't know  .  I should have, though!  That's why I like this forum!  I never feel embarrassment here  .


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Eugens said:
			
		

> Hi Jacinta.
> Maybe you already knew ...but just in case, I will tell you that in Spanish it is perfectly normal when asking (a kind of rhetorical) question with excitement/anger to write:
> ¡¿Quién te has creído que eres?!


 
No, the correct way is: _¿Quién te has creído que eres!_ or
_¡Quién te has creído que eres?_ depending on entonation.


----------



## Eugens

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:
			
		

> No, the correct way is: _¿Quién te has creído que eres!_ or
> _¡Quién te has creído que eres?_ depending on entonation.


Hola Pedro. 
La forma de puntuar que mencionás es correcta, sí, pero el link de Wikipedia también dice que ha caido en desuso, y yo creo, en mi humilde opinión, que no es extremadamente habitual encontrársela en textos de autores contemporáneos.
Sí me he encontrado muchas veces, en libros y demás, con la forma ¡¿...?!, por lo que creo que también es correcta y, además, más común.
Busqué la oración "¡¿Quién te has creido que eres?!" en Google, entre comillas, para que me diera ejemplos de su uso. El problema fue que, a pesar de estar entre comillas, el buscador omite los signos de puntuación y sólo busca "Quién te has creido que eres". Revisé un poco los resultados, y en estos sitios, encontré que aparecía entre signos de pregunta y de exclamación al mismo tiempo (¡¿...?!):
http://encapitulos.netminds.com.ar/leer_c.asp?cap=9&pertenece_a=57&genero=6

http://www.alfayomega.es/estatico/anteriores/alfayomega358/criterios/criterios_reportaje.html

http://www.harryargentino.com/vuelvevampiroH4.htm

http://members.fortunecity.es/vegetasan/largos1/inolvidable2/bebe3.html

http://izba.deshoa.net/fanfic/fic_nath/el_regreso.htm

http://pokemon-safari.com/foros/index.php?showtopic=368



Desde luego, que aparezca este tipo de puntuación en muchos lugares no significa necesariamente que sea correcta y aceptable, sólo significa que es habitual y que no está en desuso. Ahora, si Pedro encuentra un sitio de internet o algún tipo de fuente confiable que diga expresamente que esta forma de puntuación es incorrecta, le daré toda la razón y estaré muy feliz de haber aprendido algo nuevo. 
¡Saludos!


----------



## Swettenham

Eugens said:
			
		

> But what about other languages? I don't know any of them thoroughly, but I think that in French, for example, you can make questions without inverting the subject-verb order... And they can understand where the question begins without the opening mark.


Hola 

Parlez-vous français?  —¿Habla usted francés?
Est-ce que vous parlez français? —¿Es que usted habla francés?
Vous parlez français, n'est-ce pas?  —Usted habla francés, ¿no es (verdad)?

Que yo sepa, la pregunta francesa necesita inversión, o la frase "est-ce que" (es que) al inicio o "n'est-ce pas" (no es) al fin.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Eugens said:
			
		

> Hola Pedro.
> La forma de puntuar que mencionás es correcta, sí, pero el link de Wikipedia también dice que ha caido en desuso, y yo creo, en mi humilde opinión, que no es extremadamente habitual encontrársela en textos de autores contemporáneos.
> Sí me he encontrado muchas veces, en libros y demás, con la forma ¡¿...?!, por lo que creo que también es correcta y, además, más común.
> Busqué la oración "¡¿Quién te has creido que eres?!" en Google, entre comillas, para que me diera ejemplos de su uso. El problema fue que, a pesar de estar entre comillas, el buscador omite los signos de puntuación y sólo busca "Quién te has creido que eres". Revisé un poco los resultados, y en estos sitios, encontré que aparecía entre signos de pregunta y de exclamación al mismo tiempo (¡¿...?!):
> http://encapitulos.netminds.com.ar/leer_c.asp?cap=9&pertenece_a=57&genero=6
> 
> http://www.alfayomega.es/estatico/anteriores/alfayomega358/criterios/criterios_reportaje.html
> 
> http://www.harryargentino.com/vuelvevampiroH4.htm
> 
> http://members.fortunecity.es/vegetasan/largos1/inolvidable2/bebe3.html
> 
> http://izba.deshoa.net/fanfic/fic_nath/el_regreso.htm
> 
> http://pokemon-safari.com/foros/index.php?showtopic=368
> 
> 
> 
> Desde luego, que aparezca este tipo de puntuación en muchos lugares no significa necesariamente que sea correcta y aceptable, sólo significa que es habitual y que no está en desuso. Ahora, si Pedro encuentra un sitio de internet o algún tipo de fuente confiable que diga expresamente que esta forma de puntuación es incorrecta, le daré toda la razón y estaré muy feliz de haber aprendido algo nuevo.
> ¡Saludos!


En algunos de los links que has dejado se hace el siguiente uso de los signos de admiración e interrogación al combinarlos:

-"¿¡¿QUÉ HICISTE QUE?!? ¿¡¿PERO TU QUIÉN TE HAS CREIDO QUE ERES?!?"
-"¡¡¡¿PERO QUÉ (...) PRETENDES?!!!"

Creo que este uso no debería ser propio del escribir culto. He estado buscando por casa y en la red. La RAE no parece indicar nada al respecto de la combinación de estos dos signos. En la red sí he encontrado algunas referencias a su empleo. En todos los casos recomiendan un sólo signo de apertura y de cierre. Por mi parte creo que, de emplerarse, está más en el espíritu del castellano un signo de apertura y de cierre que dos de apertura y cierre... Ya que nosotros abrimos y cerramos, ¿por qué no aprovecharlo!

El servicio de consultas lingüísticas de la RAE permanecerá cerrado, por razones organizativas, hasta el próximo 12 de septiembre. En cuanto abra, preguntaré.

Pta.: Dos sitios donde se dice aproximadamente lo mismo que en la Wikipedia:
http://www.monografias.com/trabajos11/sigling/sigling.shtml
http://personales.mundivia.es/jmallart/gramatic/Puntua3.htm


----------



## Eugens

Swettenham said:
			
		

> Hola
> 
> Parlez-vous français? —¿Habla usted francés?
> Est-ce que vous parlez français? —¿Es que usted habla francés?
> Vous parlez français, n'est-ce pas? —Usted habla francés, ¿no es (verdad)?
> 
> Que yo sepa, la pregunta francesa necesita inversión, o la frase "est-ce que" (es que) al inicio o "n'est-ce pas" (no es) al fin.


¡Muchas gracias, Joe! 
Ahora sólo me falta averiguar si lo mismo sucede con el italiano, el rumano, el portugués....


----------



## Eugens

Gracias por investigar sobre el tema, Pedro. ¡Sería genial si pudieras preguntar en la RAE! (Así nos sacamos las dudas de una vez por todas) 
En uno de los sitios que mencionaste, http://www.monografias.com/trabajos11/sigling/sigling.shtml#PUNT, dice:


> Si una frase es a la vez interrogativa y exclamativa, se utilizan ambos signos, al principio y al final. Lo ideal es dar preponderancia al que rige la intención de la frase, aunque debe tenerse presente que la colocación de dichos signos, en la lengua escrita, puede variar significativamente el sentido de la misma:
> 
> ¿¡Que se atrevió a negarlo!?
> 
> ¿¡Qué!? ¿Se atrevió a negarlo?
> 
> ¿Qué?... ¿¡Se atrevió a negarlo!?


Así que sigo con la idea de que las dos formas son correctas.
¡Saludos!


----------



## Shenanigans

Bueno, yo creo que se podría prescindir de ellos, pero es algo bonito de nuestro idioma. Y además, marca exactamente donde empieza la pregunta... No se, a mi me gusta , es original.


----------



## Vanda

Eugens said:
			
		

> ¡Muchas gracias, Joe!
> Ahora sólo me falta averiguar si lo mismo sucede con el italiano, el rumano, el portugués.... [/QUOTE
> 
> With Portuguese , and I think it's the same with Italian, all you need is
> an interrogation mark at the end of the sentence.
> 
> Você fala português.
> Você fala português?
> Você fala português, não é?


----------



## Outsider

The first spelling reform made in Portugal (1910) included opening question and exclamation marks, but they were soon dropped.

As far as I know, only the languages of the Spanish state use them: Castilian and Galician, I'm not sure about Catalan and Basque.


----------



## Outsider

Swettenham said:
			
		

> Hola
> 
> Parlez-vous français?  —¿Habla usted francés?
> Est-ce que vous parlez français? —¿Es que  usted habla francés?
> Vous parlez français, n'est-ce pas?  —Usted habla francés, ¿no es (verdad)?
> 
> Que yo sepa, la pregunta francesa necesita inversión, o la frase "est-ce que" (es que) al inicio o "n'est-ce pas" (no es) al fin.


Normalmente, las preguntas en francés tienen algún tipo de inversión, pero también se puede decir _"Vous parlez français?"_


----------



## Roi Marphille

Outsider said:
			
		

> The first spelling reform made in Portugal (1910) included opening question and exclamation marks, but they were soon dropped.
> 
> As far as I know, only the languages of the Spanish state use them: Castilian and Galician, I'm not sure about Catalan and Basque.


Nope, we don't use "¿" in Catalan.     No clue in Basque..


----------



## Swettenham

Outsider said:
			
		

> ¿Es que  usted habla francés?


Hola Outsider.  No comprendo tu corrección.  ¿"Est-ce que" no significa "es que"?

Est = Es
Que = que
Ce = Eso, esto, "it"

¿No es verdad?


----------



## VenusEnvy

Swettenham said:
			
		

> Hola Outsider.  No comprendo tu corrección.  ¿"Est-ce que" no significa "es que"?
> 
> Est = Es
> Que = que
> Ce = Eso, esto, "it"
> 
> ¿No es verdad?


No, I don't think you'd translate it word for word. 
_Est-ce que _ is simply a phrase you use before asking any question. (Like the "do" in English, when asking a question)

Est-ce que vous parlez français? 
Do you speak French?
¿Habla francés?


(Sorry to answer for you, Outsider!)


----------



## Outsider

No problem, Venus. That's what I meant. You don't start questions with "¿Es que...?" in Spanish.


----------



## Swettenham

Outsider said:
			
		

> No problem, Venus. That's what I meant. You don't start questions with "¿Es que...?" in Spanish.


Okay, I understand that.  In English as well, you do not begin questions with "Is it that...?"  However, I would translate "est-ce que" as "is it that."

If someone wanted to know how one would _really_ say "Est-ce que vous parlez français?" in English, I would translate it thus: "Do you speak French?"

But if someone wanted me to explain in detail the mechanics of French questions, I might break it down further: "Is it that you speak French?"   

It was meant to be a bridge to understanding why inversion is required in some cases and not others; it was not meant to be a real translation.  Hence, I also included all the pronouns in the Spanish translations: "¿Habla *usted* francés?" even though pronouns aren't necessary in Spanish.  However, such exercises are usually futile.  I probably shouldn't have tried.

Anyway, thanks for the clarification, guys.  I hope I haven't caused any confusion.


----------



## Outsider

Swettenham said:
			
		

> Parlez-vous français?  —¿Habla usted francés?
> Est-ce que vous parlez français? —¿Es que usted habla francés?
> Vous parlez français, n'est-ce pas?  —Usted habla francés, ¿no es (verdad)?


I understand where you're coming from better now, but... I don't like your reasoning very much. I have to point out that the inversion you talk about has different roles in Spanish and French. In French, switching the subject with the verb makes a question: 

_Vous parlez français.  *Parlez-vous* français*?*_

However, in Spanish this mechanism doesn't really exist. "Usted habla francés" and "Habla usted francés" are *both* affirmative statements; "¿Usted habla francés?" and "¿Habla usted francés?" are *both* questions. In other words, inversion is not required in Spanish questions of the kind you posted.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Eugens said:
			
		

> Gracias por investigar sobre el tema, Pedro. ¡Sería genial si pudieras preguntar en la RAE! (Así nos sacamos las dudas de una vez por todas)
> En uno de los sitios que mencionaste, http://www.monografias.com/trabajos11/sigling/sigling.shtml#PUNT, dice:
> 
> Así que sigo con la idea de que las dos formas son correctas.
> ¡Saludos!


 
Por fin me han respondido. 



			
				 RAE said:
			
		

> Cuando el sentido de una oración es interrogativo y exclamativo a la vez, pueden combinarse los signos de interrogación y de exclamación. Existen dos posibilidades: abrir con el signo de exclamación y cerrar con el de interrogación, o viceversa: _¡Cómo te has atrevido? / ¿Cómo te has atrevido!;_ o abrir y cerrar con los dos signos a la vez: _¿¡Qué estás diciendo!? / ¡¿Qué estás diciendo?!_ Se recomienda esta última opción.
> 
> 
> 
> Reciba un cordial saludo.
> --
> Departamento de Español al día
> RAE


Así pues, tenías razón, no sólo se puede sino que es lo recomendado.


----------



## Eugens

Gracias por tu amabilidad, Pedro. 
¡Saludos!

¡Ah! Y gracias a todos los que participaron en este hilo. 
En conclusión, sólo el castellano y el gallego tienen signos de interrogación y exclamación de apertura. En portugués, las preguntas se hacen sin signos de apertura, a pesar de que no se invierte el orden sujeto-verbo. Y en francés, también se pueden hacer preguntas sin invertir el orden (¿en este último caso se trata de preguntas hechas de modo informal?)
¡Muy interesante todo!


----------



## jmx

Outsider said:
			
		

> "Usted habla francés" and "Habla usted francés" are *both* affirmative statements; "¿Usted habla francés?" and "¿Habla usted francés?" are *both* questions. In other words, inversion is not required in Spanish questions of the kind you posted.


I have to disagree, a little. "Habla usted francés", as an affirmative sentence, sounds weird. And regarding "¿Usted habla francés?", yes it's common, but mostly in conversational contexts, or maybe indicating surprise. The _standard_ way to make interrogative sentences includes inversion : "¿Habla usted francés?".


----------



## jmx

Outsider said:
			
		

> No problem, Venus. That's what I meant. You don't start questions with "¿Es que...?" in Spanish.


In fact, you can start questions with "¿ es que..." in Spanish, but this adds a nuance to the question, typically of incredulity :

_¿ Habla usted francés ?_ ( I just want to know the answer )

_¿ Es que habla usted francés _? ( I had assumed you didn't speak french )


----------



## Outsider

Eugens said:
			
		

> Y en francés, también se pueden hacer preguntas sin invertir el orden (¿en este último caso se trata de preguntas hechas de modo informal?)


Pueden ser preguntas informales, o también preguntas que expresen incredulidad ( _'Vous parlez français?!'_  ). Como en el inglés. Mire este hilo.



			
				jmartins said:
			
		

> I have to disagree, a little. "Habla usted francés", as an affirmative sentence, sounds weird.


I know it's unusual, but don't you make this kind of inversion in poetry, sometimes?


----------



## Eugens

Gracias por el link, Outsider. Muy bueno. ¡Saludos!


----------

